# What Rta To Get



## Smoke187 (14/8/14)

Hi All

I am still getting my feet with the whole Vape World and trying to get a kit that will work for me.
Currently I have a small setup, Vape Mob Titan pro kit, Spinner with a protank 2 and an Evic with an Aerotank Mega. All the items were purchased in this month (CUD) The Vape bug has bitten me hard...lol

Now I want to get something will get me into Mods.
I am looking at getting the Sigelei 50w when it is available, mainly for the size and the VW

Now I need to get a rebuild-able atomizer, and to be honest I have no cooking clue what to get. After reading a bit, its between the Kayfun and the Russion 91% clone. I need a few opinions as to what to get, and it would help if you'll could point me in the right direction with wither links or pics, to help me decide.
I have never built a coil, but have been watching a few youtube vids to help me understand the whole concept.
I would like the RTA concept, because I dont have the time to keep filling juice in the normal RBA devices.

My aim is to get away from the pre-made coil packs, because those things dont last me long, especially with a few that has been duds out of the box and burning my juice 

Another thing I would like to know is if the new RTA will work on the Evic, so that I can buy the atomizer now and play around with it, until I get the Sigelei 50w box.


Thanks


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

Cant go wrong in RTA with a Kayfun or Russian!

The difference between the 2?

The Kayfun has a proprietary driptip that will only accept regular 510 driptips with an adapter.
The Russian accepts regular driptips by design.

That's about the gist of it...


EDIT: Yes your RTA will work on the EVIC, but cant say how well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/8/14)

Howdy. My recommendation would be the kayfun/russian or an aqua. 
Kayfuns/russians have a 4.5ml tank are easy to build on and if you shop carefully its cost effective. The aqua is a step up being designed for dual coil builds but only holds 2-2.5ml of juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Heckers (14/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> The difference between the 2?
> 
> The Kayfun has a proprietary driptip that will only accept regular 510 driptips with an adapter.
> The Russian accepts regular driptips by design.
> ...


 
I think its the other way around.

Edit : I also believe their air holes are a bit different.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Cant go wrong in RTA with a Kayfun or Russian!
> 
> The difference between the 2?
> 
> ...


Origionals or clones? My russian clone only accepts the proprietary drip tip. But I have seen clones that come with a 510 adaptor. For me personally there is no difference except the kf lite + having the airflow screw on the bottom of the base and the russian on the side. But again depends on what clone you get.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Origionals or clones? My russian clone only accepts the proprietary drip tip. But I have seen clones that come with a 510 adaptor. For me personally there is no difference except the kf lite + having the airflow screw on the bottom of the base and the russian on the side. But again depends on what clone you get.


 
Originals.
Clones are a different bag when it comes to putting these 2 very similar things head 2 head.


----------



## Al3x (14/8/14)

I have an aqua, it is awesome, but as a newbee to coil building I think that you should go with the kayfun or russian, cause building the aqua can be a real b*#&# and the last thing you want is to start with something too difficult , all your suggestions are spot on and yes you can use it on an evic, you will have to build your coils so that your evic can fire them.
I'm sure that someone with an evic can assist you and advise you on the ohm build you need to aim for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/14)

My Original Russian 91% takes any standard drip tip.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (14/8/14)

I ordered the smok rsbt .

Supposedly a kayfun killer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (14/8/14)

The evic will only fire 1.2ohm coil and up. although the evic supreme will fire 0.5ohm.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

shabbar said:


> I ordered the smok rsbt .
> 
> Supposedly a kayfun killer


 
That looks pretty interesting. Here is a slide show.


----------



## Heckers (14/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> My Original Russian 91% takes any standard drip tip.


 

Without an adapter?
I thought the standard tip looks like this one. (back left)


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Without an adapter?
> I thought the standard tip looks like this one. (back left)


 
Dammit, now you got me confused!
Gonna have to re-check which (original) one has standard and which has the proprietary.


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Without an adapter?
> I thought the standard tip looks like this one. (back left)


Yes but it is a 510 driptip so that will fit most tanks and most driptips will fit the russian. Provided they 510.


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Dammit, now you got me confused!
> Gonna have to re-check which (original) one has standard and which has the proprietary.


 
Yeah, the (original) Russian as well as 91% takes the standard driptip.
The (original) Kayfun takes the proprietary, but Kayfun LITE takes standard.


----------



## Heckers (14/8/14)

I have watched a lot of videos recently, unless all the reviewers got it wrong its defintely the Russian with the propriety drip tip, but it has an adaptor to take any 510 drip tip so it actually does not matter much which one you get. They both very very similar. Parts are actually interchangeable. I have heard that the air hole on the Kayfun whistles more than the Russian. But i dont have any of them, this is jsut based on reviews and comparisons.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

Heckers said:


> I have watched a lot of videos recently, unless all the reviewers got it wrong its defintely the Russian with the propriety drip tip, but it has an adaptor to take any 510 drip tip so it actually does not matter much which one you get. They both very very similar. Parts are actually interchangeable. I have heard that the air hole on the Kayfun whistles more than the Russian. But i dont have any of them, this is jsut based on reviews and comparisons.


 
Nope.
http://www.vapordna.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=RB0014&Click=3074

Russian = standard driptip


----------



## Heckers (14/8/14)

Must be different versions of them. I just watched another video where the Russian had a different tip and Kayfun had a standard tip.
I believe the ones i am referring to are the Kayfun Lite and Russian 91%


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Must be different versions of them. I just watched another video where the Russian had a different tip and Kayfun had a standard tip.
> I believe the ones i am referring to are the Kayfun Lite and Russian 91%


 
91% is also standard driptip.
The video is likely showing a clone then.


----------



## Heckers (14/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> 91% is also standard driptip.
> The video is likely showing a clone then.


 


The part about the drip tips are around 7:20 or so.
Both originals.


----------



## Riaz (14/8/14)

Heckers said:


> I have watched a lot of videos recently, unless all the reviewers got it wrong its defintely the Russian with the propriety drip tip, but it has an adaptor to take any 510 drip tip so it actually does not matter much which one you get. They both very very similar. Parts are actually interchangeable. I have heard that the air hole on the Kayfun whistles more than the Russian. But i dont have any of them, this is jsut based on reviews and comparisons.


ive got a russian clone, and it surely does not have a propriety drip tip


----------



## WHeunis (14/8/14)

Heckers said:


> The part about the drip tips are around 7:20 or so.
> Both originals.




Couldve been an early prototype is my guess.
He does get to review early releases a LOT.


----------



## Heckers (14/8/14)

Well then it seems both may have versions with standard and non standard drip tips.
So the main differences come with the air holes and AFC.


----------



## shabbar (14/8/14)

Andre said:


> That looks pretty interesting. Here is a slide show.




Yes andre , it does look quite interesting .
easy to build as well , only downfall i see here is the thumb screws on the posts and no holes for the wire , gotta wrap it underneath the thumb screws .

will give first impressions once i have it .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY (14/8/14)

These are both the original Russian and original kayfun. both use any drip tip







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (14/8/14)

@Smoke187 .... Kayfun for sure, VapeKing has a great clone for R350. I used my kayfun on an eVic and it worked just fine, the only limiting factor is you can't build coils lower than 1.2 ohm and the eVic maxes out at 11W, but getting started you will probably only be building coils between 1.2 and 1.6 ohms anyway so the eVic is enough to get you going.... and yes, it has the drip tip adapter so you can use any 510 drip tip your heart desires

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke187 (14/8/14)

Cool, thanks for all the tips, I will have to sit down and think it through, maybe get a few up close pics of both to check them out and if possible find both in the same shop and give them good once over.
As for the drip tips, that doesn't bother me too much, since I am still fresh on the scene and have to figure out which type of tips feel better or make the device look cooler.

reason why I am going on the clone is just to get the feel of building coils and get to know the device features, and then when I am confortable I can go for the originals and keep a set device.


----------



## Heckers (14/8/14)

Maybe jsut go for the Kayfun, it will be easier to find locally and cheaper probably. They are so similar that pretty much all the pieces are interchangeable.


----------



## HPBotha (14/8/14)

I have the Fogger v4.4 (frog in fog) and she is a beauty. Also have the SMOK RSBT hybrid... but prefer the fogger. both work well, but on the fogger i am able to toot 0.3 at 14w with ease, and she holds a vertical build gorgeously. RSBT thumbscrews can easily be swapped out, the air control is also a dream to work with. i did however find that the drip tip included is pretty, but not as nice as the fogger's and would end up skew on the head. its also too long in comparison to the x-pure.

regarding build quality - both are great. the RSBT has a small o-ring over which you screw the outer sleeve in place - not sure if it is condensation or juice spill, but i have found consistently that there is juice at the top sleeve.


----------



## shabbar (14/8/14)

@HPBotha do you want to let go of the rsbt ?


----------



## iPWN (14/8/14)

Heckers said:


> I have watched a lot of videos recently, unless all the reviewers got it wrong its defintely the Russian with the propriety drip tip, but it has an adaptor to take any 510 drip tip so it actually does not matter much which one you get. They both very very similar. Parts are actually interchangeable. I have heard that the air hole on the Kayfun whistles more than the Russian. But i dont have any of them, this is jsut based on reviews and comparisons.


 
The original Russian 91% V1 had the propriety drip tip and came with an adapter that allowed you to use a normal drip tip.
The Russian 91% V2 comes with a normal drip tip.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

